
Old emotions remain salient in insomnia disorder - charlieirish
https://academic.oup.com/brain/advance-article/doi/10.1093/brain/awz089/5477778
======
magwa101
Taking nutritional yeast (B complex) before sleep has helped my brain activity
a lot. Better sleep, more lucid dreams, waking in a better mood. 1-2 hours
before bed, 1 spoon, still experimenting.

~~~
ianai
Any luck finding an affordable nutritional yeast without synthetic vitamins?
Other than buying bulk.

~~~
tw1010
What's wrong with synthetic vitamins?

~~~
nf05papsjfVbc
If they are not all water soluble, you might be taking too much of one (or
more). This is not always safe.

~~~
ianai
They can also be downright harmful. Cyanocobalamin molecules must be first
broken down and turned into biologically available forms of cobalamin. In the
process, a cyanide molecule is released into your liver. It’s not enough to
kill you, but it does tax your liver. People report feeling slightly
lightheaded and a loss of focus taking cyanocobalamin versus other, more
readily available forms.

------
tw1010
The worst part is when you habitually come to rely on this effect for being
productive. Then you're hooked and life without it is like traversing the
trough of a surface before reaching a greater local maxima.

------
wrnr
Any suggestions on what to do about it?

~~~
superplussed
There is a book I'm currently reading that lines up nicely with what is
discussed in this study.

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007QMZ7Z8/ref=dp-kindle-
redirect?...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007QMZ7Z8/ref=dp-kindle-
redirect?_encoding=UTF8&btkr=1)

The theory laid out is that early childhood trauma gets stored in the body,
and that there has to be a bottom-up approach to dealing with the afteraffects
of this. A top-down approach that is purely cognitive won't suffice. I'm not
yet at the treatment portion of the book, but it seems to exactly line up with
this study and might be interesting for you.

~~~
perseusmandate
Have you read The Body Keeps the Score? Extremely well done book that comes to
a similar conclusion

~~~
superplussed
Amazing, hadn't heard of it and will definitely pick it up. Thanks!

